# 18yrs old, could i be pregnant again?



## pineapple

Hello people. I had an abortion earlier this year....
I have been on the pill for 14days now. I have one more week to go before i stop taking them when in theory my period should be due.
I had unprotected sex before then though so could i be pregnant?
I keep feeling like my period is about to come, is this normal if im on the pill?
Is it normal to feel as though a period is arriving, even though im on the pill which i thought was meant to stop pms symptoms.
I have also slept with three other guys from the 11th day of being on the pill, although i used a condom with one of them.please help.xx


----------



## Serene123

I'm not being funny, but why are you having sex without condoms with so many guys? Aren't you afraid of getting an STD? :|


----------



## Sarah88

Thats what i'd like to know...


----------



## Alexas Mommy

all i can say is no the pill is not supposed to take away pms symptoms in fact before i ever took the pill, i never had cramps and when i started the pill i had them.


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## sam's mum

Welcome to BnB!



toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I'm not being funny, but why are you having sex without condoms with so many guys? Aren't you afraid of getting an STD? :|

I was wondering that too... You say from the 11th day you've had sex with 3 guys, and you've only been on it 14 days...so that's in the last 3 days?? If I were you I'd be more worried about STDs than getting pregnant. The pill can give you period-type symptoms, especially as your body is getting used to it


----------



## pineapple

I wasnt using condoms because i was on the pill.
The guys i have been sleeping with are ex's.
Please dont lecture me on STIs, i was on another baby forum and all i got from it was people not believeing a word i was saying and being sceptical, hence why i am here now.
Does anyone believe that i am pregnant, i have taken 2 tests which were both negative but do you think i tested too soon?
xxx


----------



## destiny27

i think it is too soon and think personally you should go see your doctor and get checked out, if your ex's are sleeping with you then no doubt they are sleeping with others.


----------



## AppleBlossom

destiny27 said:


> if your ex's are sleeping with you then no doubt they are sleeping with others.

Was thinking the same thing. Best thing to do is wait and see if you get your period, if not then test x


----------



## Chris77

I agree with the others. You're generally not protected against pregnancy when on the pill until after you've completed your first month on the pills. Doctors always say to use another form of birth control until after you've been on them for 4 weeks.

So, yes you COULD be pregnant. It may be too soon to test. When is your period due?


----------



## pineapple

im really confused as to when my period was... i remember it being on when i was at the nelson mandella concert so it was around the 28th June, maybe a bit before.
But after i got back from my holiday on July 16th, 2days later i was on the pill. so now im really confused as to when i should take a test.xxx


----------



## kadey

listen if you think you are pregnant stop taking the pill. you can always start taking it again next month. only way u will find out is to stop taking it leave it three days (or so) and then take a test if you havn't come on. 
and please god stop sleeping with ppl (even if they are your ex's) with no contraception.


----------



## Chris77

pineapple said:


> im really confused as to when my period was... i remember it being on when i was at the nelson mandella concert so it was around the 28th June, maybe a bit before.
> But after i got back from my holiday on July 16th, 2days later i was on the pill. so now im really confused as to when i should take a test.xxx

So, you're last period was July 14th or 16th I'm assuming. Are you a day 1 starter or Sunday starter?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

well first of all stop taking the pill if you think you may be preg.
have you had any symtoms
and if you are preg are you planning on keeping baby??
xx


----------



## pineapple

My period was not in july???
My last period was from the 23rd to the 28th of June. Ive messed my cycle up with this pill, thats why im confused as to when it should come.
xxx


----------



## pineapple

and also, wots a day one starter or sunday starter? what does that mean?xxx


----------



## chrissy&marty

i got preg on the pill but didnt know i was because i bleed when on the week break from the pill, my docter told me that the bleeds you have are not "periods" as such but just a reaction to not taking the pill, i didnt realy understand but what i just wanted to make sure u knew was that the bleeding is not definative because you can still bleed but be pregnant like i did. hope that helped x


----------



## Chris77

Day one starter means you start the bcp pack on the day you get your period. Sunday starter means you start the pack the Sunday after you get your period.

Okay, so you missed a month. Hun, I'd take a test.


----------



## pineapple

o... in that case... wel im not a sunday or a other starter if thats what you call it.
I started the packs of pills no where near my period. i mean. i didnt take them around the time of my period. i became impatient so started on some random two weeks ago.
???xxxx


----------



## Chris77

pineapple said:


> o... in that case... wel im not a sunday or a other starter if thats what you call it.
> I started the packs of pills no where near my period. i mean. i didnt take them around the time of my period. i became impatient so started on some random two weeks ago.
> ???xxxx

Oh that's not good, you're not supposed to take them that way. Didn't the doctor's office give you any instructions?? Stop taking the bcp's, they aren't doing you any good. Wait for a period then take them. In the meantime, since you haven't had a period in 6 weeks, you should take a pregnancy test.


----------



## pineapple

all pregnancy tests ive taken are all negative.
and these pills were given to me w hen i was a t marie stopes for the abortion.
xxx


----------



## maybebaby

The bottom line is, yes, you could be pregnant. Be patient and test again in a week or so if you still haven't gotten your period.


----------



## Chris77

pineapple said:


> all pregnancy tests ive taken are all negative.
> and these pills were given to me w hen i was a t marie stopes for the abortion.
> xxx

Wait until you get your period, then start your new pack. Since you're taking your current pack wrong, you're not protected against pregnancy. Use condoms - you should use condoms anyway...

If you don't get your period this month, see your doctor.


----------



## pineapple

kk. by the way... does anyone know the symptoms of ibs (irritable bowel syndrome)??
before i went out last night, i got nervous...and it was gross, the worst diarohea ive ever seen.. is this a result of the tablets im on???
xxx


----------



## leedsforever

I think IBS is different for different people my sis had it but it did the opposite she was very very bunged up!!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

The girls are right with the advice, unless you start the pills on the 1st day of your period then you're not protected, as it hasn't stopped ovulation unless you take them from the begining. Start again on the 1st day of your next period if you're still getting negative pregnancy tests, make sure you remember to take them on time too hun, as if you miss one you're not protected either. x


----------



## 1st_baby

I can tell you one thing for sure is , DONT STOP USING CONDOMS even if your on the pill , I was on it for 3 years and the one time i didnt use the "wet suite" well my son came along lol

We dont want to judge you hun but your young and you need to keep yourself safe and happy ..take care of yourself


----------



## AppleBlossom

Same. I was on the pill when I got pregnant x


----------



## brewanneanan

Chris77 said:


> I agree with the others. You're generally not protected against pregnancy when on the pill until after you've completed your first month on the pills. Doctors always say to use another form of birth control until after you've been on them for 4 weeks.
> 
> So, yes you COULD be pregnant. It may be too soon to test. When is your period due?

i always got told by my docter that you are protected straight away, bt to be honest i didn't believe it =s


----------



## MrsT

I'm sorry but i can't say anything nice right now... So I'll stick with GET TO THE DOCTORS!


----------



## ashleigh2188

I totally agree with the other girls you have been stupid not to protect yourself from sti and std....but regards to the pill you are not protected if you dont take it correctly and from what you have said it would seem very unlikely that you have been protected whilst taking it. It will also mess with your bodys natural hormones and can cause all sorts of disruption like the bad stomache and even making you so late, it can als produce wrong reading on pregnancy tests. I seriously think you should go to your doctor.Ande just take more care and have a bit more respect for yourself (sory if it sounds harsh but wasnt 1 abortion traumatc enough???) x


----------



## Sarah88

I agree with the other ladies. Go to the doctors. You don't realise how foolish you are by not using condoms, whther they are your exes or not, i'm sure they still sleep around as you are. 
If you are pregnant, I hope you realise how lucky you are to be able to conceive. There are some ladies here who have been trying for years. I'm sure they'd give an arm and a leg to 'accidentally' fall pregnant.


----------



## coccyx

Take a pregnancy test. Ask for an alternative method of contraception such as the coil, implants etc as you seem in a muddle with the pill. ALWAYS use condoms, and stop sleeping around. Abortion is not a form of contraceptive and surely an awful experience. Do not want to sound like an old meanie, but take some control over your future. Take care


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

As far as i'm aware the pill does not affect IBS at all. I suffer with IBS and take the pill but the IBS is a seperate issue and wasn't caused by the pill.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm gonna agree with some of the other girls. Especially whoever said you need to get some self-respect.

You've already had one abortion so why the hell are you risking the chance of another pregnancy just to end another babys life??

If you're sleeping around how would you even know who the dad was if you did get pregnant?

& then theres STD's and STI's like everyone has said

I honestly cannot believe you cant see what you're doing is stupid and also dangerous!


----------



## leedsforever

ashleigh2188 said:


> (sory if it sounds harsh but wasnt 1 abortion traumatc enough???) x

 Obviously not, 
sorry hun but the way you introduced yourself wasnt great!! 
You introduce yourself as someone who has already had an abortion earlier on in the year! :(!! I dont understand how that hasnt stopped you from risking an unplanned pregnancy yet again!!

So your saying you have had sex with 3 different men in 5 days?!?! :confused: I agree with others.... whether they are exes or not there is still a risk of STDs!!

So if you was pregnant you wouldnt know who the father was either??

As far as Im aware the pill doesnt stop PMS symptoms but can help with how strong they are!!

if your last period was end of june then testing now would give you a answer however if its BFN and still no period you should see your doc!! And probably talk to him/her about how your meant to take the pill!!


----------



## pineapple

hi again..
ive taken another test and its negative... stil no sign of my period.
Im so confused.Where is my period? and when do i take the pregnancy test?
please please help im worrying about it constantly.x


----------



## sam's mum

Are you now in the week break between packs of pills?


----------



## Hevz

This is obviously a wind up....nobody would join a parenting forum and just post that:dohh:


----------



## pineapple

O for good ness sake. I am not winding any body up ok! I had this with the last forum and got no where.
I am an 18yr old female on here seeking help, not winding any body up ok!


----------



## hypnorm

pineapple said:


> hi again..
> ive taken another test and its negative... stil no sign of my period.
> Im so confused.Where is my period? and when do i take the pregnancy test?
> please please help im worrying about it constantly.x

Sorry but i am finding it very hard to have any sympathy for you.
You have had an abortion which is hard enough in its self, but then you dont have the common decency to use proper protection from pregancy or STI's thus potentially infecting your self and possibly a baby too.

You really need to go away and grow up, if you dont know how to take the tablet see a doctor or a nurse and they will explain it. 
If its shown neg then it probably is correct, but try and learn from this.
If you do sleep around then use protection or if you dont have it dont do it.

(Sorry girls but reading the posts has made me annoyed, why do people put them selves through this when people are trying tooth and nail to have a baby)


----------



## v2007

If the preg tests are still coming up as negative, and you are still concerned then got to ur local GP's and ask for a blood test. 

Ask for the correct info on how to take the pill. 

And if they come back negative, please stop sleeping around, and if you dont want to have another abortion, start using protection otherwise the next time you may catch somethingit may stop you from having children altogether. 

Im desperate to have another child myself and im currently trying everything. 

You are clearly upsetting a lot of women on the wonderful forum. 

Victoria


----------



## Sarah88

Go to the damn doctors! If you are really that worried then go and get it sorted once and for all through a blood test!


----------



## sam's mum

pineapple said:


> O for good ness sake. I am not winding any body up ok! I had this with the last forum and got no where.
> I am an 18yr old female on here seeking help, not winding any body up ok!

If you are not in the break between your packs of pills, you are unlikely to get a period until you are. If you still don't get one then, take another test or go to the doctor.


----------



## pineapple

I cant believe its 7.10am and im sat on the computer.
Tonight has been a nightmare,.. i never have problems sleeping but tonight i couldnt sleep at all. Ive had a constant headache and just took my temperature which was 37'C.
Is this normal??
x


----------



## AppleBlossom

your temperature is supposed to be 37 degrees or there abouts


----------



## hypnorm

pineapple said:


> I cant believe its 7.10am and im sat on the computer.
> Tonight has been a nightmare,.. i never have problems sleeping but tonight i couldnt sleep at all. Ive had a constant headache and just took my temperature which was 37'C.
> Is this normal??
> x

Very Normal

Go to the doctors if you are that concerned.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm sorry but I agree with the others


----------



## lauren-kate

Errmm.. has the OP's status under their name always said Charting (BBT)? Correct me if I'm mistaken, but is that not for people TTC? x


----------



## pineapple

Lauren kate... i do not understand these letters under my name, so if anybody could help me out that would be grand.
x


----------



## sam's mum

pineapple said:


> Lauren kate... i do not understand these letters under my name, so if anybody could help me out that would be grand.
> x

User CP, Edit your details.

You didn't answer my question - are you now in the week break between packs of pills or are you still taking them?


----------



## nikky0907

Hmm.if it has been two weeks since you have slept with these men then you can go to the doctors and ask for a blood test.
If you are still taking the pills ofcourse you won't get your period! You need to stop taking them and let the cycles get themselves sorted!

You messed your cycles up with unregular pill taking.
Please ask your doctor or someone to explain how you need to do it...


----------



## pineapple

hi sams mum
i was never on the week break of the pills
i randomly stoped taking them.
my period has come today:(
but is ther a chance i cud b pregnant?or is that a sily question.
i desperately want a child which sounds crazy given my age.
x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

pineapple said:


> hi sams mum
> i was never on the week break of the pills
> i randomly stoped taking them.
> my period has come today:(
> but is ther a chance i cud b pregnant?or is that a sily question.
> i desperately want a child which sounds crazy given my age.
> x

hey

umm im not sure if you are preg now cos of your period coming but then again some women have periods right through their pregnancy my sis in law did.

how old are you again??

adn i know this is such a personal question an you dont have to answere if you dont want to. but if you desperatly want a child why did you have an abortion this year?? and are you regretting it?? cos i think if you are mabey its the guilt in you that wants you to have a child becuase you want to make up for the child you decided not to keep

sorry if i am compltley wrong hun im just trying to help and Im not having a go or anything hun cos i dont judge people on having an abortion im just curious and want to help:hugs:
xx


----------



## sjnams

Hi just been reading this thread and I have to agree with all the previous posts. You really must be more responsible when it comes to protecting your self, you slept with 3 guys in 5 days, granted they are exes but how many women did those 3 guys sleep with at the same time? 

I also agree with 16mumtobe; you say you are desperate for a child and yet you had an abortion at the start of the year. If the circumstances weren't right at the start of the year then what has changed since then? I think she is also right to suggest that maybe the desire for a child now comes from the guilt of the abortion. Rather than rush into pregnancy again I think you should go back on birth control and talk to someone about how you are feeling.
Someone posted earlier with alternative forms of contraception and I really think you should head to your GP and discuss these options but you *must* also use a condom to protect yourself, future partners and future children.


----------



## LeaArr

pineapple said:


> hi sams mum
> i was never on the week break of the pills
> i randomly stoped taking them.
> my period has come today:(
> but is ther a chance i cud b pregnant?or is that a sily question.
> i desperately want a child which sounds crazy given my age.
> x

Are you randomly not taking them in hopes you get pregnant? If so, why did you have an abortion when you did get pregnant? I'm so confused??


----------



## pineapple

I ll tell you all why i had an abortion.
Stupid me let my self be manipulated by my boyfriend at the time.
He made out we would be together if I had the abortion,... as soon as it was over he ran a mile.
My parents said to me it was my decision but if i keep it, i will be homeless, have no job, no boyfriend, be fat, have no man look at me for the rest of my life, have celulite, get nowhere in life.
So in the end, although it hurt emotionally to get rid of my child, i did to keep everybody else happy.
I have just been in a hospital to visit my mum cos shes jus had an operation..and walking out of the hospital i felt physically sick.
There were in the space of 1minute, 5 pregnant ladies dotted around the reception.
I felt shit, i hated it, i was jealous of them all, i want my child back and am determined to get pregnant again and this time i will prove to all of them, my friends, my family that i can be a good mum and will do a better job than they ever did!


----------



## chrissy&marty

pineapple said:


> hi sams mum
> i was never on the week break of the pills
> i randomly stoped taking them.
> my period has come today:(
> but is ther a chance i cud b pregnant?or is that a sily question.
> i desperately want a child which sounds crazy given my age.
> x

yh there is still a chance that you are preg, cos i blead while on the pill and was preg but didnt think i was:dohh:
so i suggest you go to the docter and get tested nd checked out to put your mind to rest. x


----------



## nikky0907

pineapple said:


> I felt shit, i hated it, i was jealous of them all, i *want my child back and am determined to get pregnant again and this time i will prove to all of them, my friends, my family that i can be a good mum and will do a better job than they ever did*!

Oh,no.
Listen honey,I want nothing but good to you.So just take this as an advice.

I'm sorry that you feel terrible about the abortion and that you were pressured in such a way.I understand that you regret it but replacing it is absolutly crazy!

I'm sorry to say this,I might get flamed for it but you are not ready for parenthood.Judging by the bolted statement above.
You are now just simply way to high on your emotions.

You have no stable relationship,you are young and I'm sorry to say,not mature enough,seeing as you are still controled by your teenage angst and rebellion.
Please,just think about how crazy this is.... a child doesn't deserve this,It doesn't deserve to be a part of your this crazy idea.
If you are determined to get pregnant now by just some random men i have to tell you that it is incredibly selfish.

Please protect yourself...and if you want to have a child in the future,then I suggest you turn a new page in your life.
Unprotected sex with guys can seriously kill you,do you understand that? It is gambling with your life.


----------



## hypnorm

nikky0907 said:


> pineapple said:
> 
> 
> I felt shit, i hated it, i was jealous of them all, i *want my child back and am determined to get pregnant again and this time i will prove to all of them, my friends, my family that i can be a good mum and will do a better job than they ever did*!
> 
> Oh,no.
> Listen honey,I want nothing but good to you.So just take this as an advice.
> 
> I'm sorry that you feel terrible about the abortion and that you were pressured in such a way.I understand that you regret it but replacing it is absolutly crazy!
> 
> I'm sorry to say this,I might get flamed for it but you are not ready for parenthood.Judging by the bolted statement above.
> You are now just simply way to high on your emotions.
> 
> You have no stable relationship,you are young and I'm sorry to say,not mature enough,seeing as you are still controled by your teenage angst and rebellion.
> Please,just think about how crazy this is.... a child doesn't deserve this,It doesn't deserve to be a part of your this crazy idea.
> If you are determined to get pregnant now by just some random men i have to tell you that it is incredibly selfish.
> 
> Please protect yourself...and if you want to have a child in the future,then I suggest you turn a new page in your life.
> Unprotected sex with guys can seriously kill you,do you understand that? It is gambling with your life.Click to expand...

=D> Very well said. 
Find a stable relationship, stop sleeping around.
I also strongly suggest that you get tested for any STD's. 
Treat your self with a bit of self respect


----------



## Freya

Hevz said:


> This is obviously a wind up....nobody would join a parenting forum and just post that:dohh:

Deja vous for me too I'm afraid..... 2 many remarkable traits to a persona called 'Pam'/notalone....... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## v2007

Forgive me for sayng this, but i think this is a wind up. 

V x x x


----------



## Hevz

Have you also seen how many people have posted and the fact that she's not posted on any other topic????

Nutter I reckon:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

And a bloody liar too, you wouldn't ask on an internet forum stuff like this if you were *really* that worried. Maybe in an emergency but over a few days....nah....you'd ring the Dr's, family planning, teenage pregnancy unit or helpline number that you would have got if you'd really had an abortion.

People like this really bug me....there are lots of people aout there just begging to be Mummies and Daddies and this fruitloop is upsetting them:sad1:

:ignore::finger:

sorry if that's a bit blunt but:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## sam's mum

Not convinced about the windup so I'm going to answer anyway...



nikky0907 said:


> pineapple said:
> 
> 
> I felt shit, i hated it, i was jealous of them all, i *want my child back and am determined to get pregnant again and this time i will prove to all of them, my friends, my family that i can be a good mum and will do a better job than they ever did*!
> 
> Oh,no.
> Listen honey,I want nothing but good to you.So just take this as an advice.
> 
> I'm sorry that you feel terrible about the abortion and that you were pressured in such a way.I understand that you regret it but replacing it is absolutly crazy!
> 
> I'm sorry to say this,I might get flamed for it but you are not ready for parenthood.Judging by the bolted statement above.
> You are now just simply way to high on your emotions.
> 
> You have no stable relationship,you are young and I'm sorry to say,not mature enough,seeing as you are still controled by your teenage angst and rebellion.
> Please,just think about how crazy this is.... a child doesn't deserve this,It doesn't deserve to be a part of your this crazy idea.
> If you are determined to get pregnant now by just some random men i have to tell you that it is incredibly selfish.
> 
> Please protect yourself...and if you want to have a child in the future,then I suggest you turn a new page in your life.
> Unprotected sex with guys can seriously kill you,do you understand that? It is gambling with your life.Click to expand...

I completely agree. 

And as for the periods, taking part of a pack of pills will completely mess up your cycles. It sounds unlikely that you are pregnant, but I'd take a test again just to be sure. 

And I'd really advise you to listen to nikky0907. I'm sure you will be a great mum one day, but part of that is making sure you are in the best possible position you can be to bring that child up (emotionally as well as financially) before you even think about getting pregnant.


----------



## Freya

:rofl: at Hevz - I wish I'd been more to the point like you just were!

Tis not fair on the members who want to help and offer their advice, it's messing with peeps and I don't like to see it :nope:

Mind you, I wouldn't be suprised if she did need some sort of help.... just this isn't the right way to go about getting it!


----------



## sam's mum

Do you guys know this person? Just wondering how you're so sure? x


----------



## leedsforever

pineapple you really dont sound mature enough to be another a mother!!! You have plenty of years to "show them"!!! When you have a baby it shouldnt be about "showing other people what a good job you can do" its solely about your baby!!!

Sleeping with different guys is not the way forward to produce a child!!


----------



## pineapple

For goodness sake!! Why does nobody believe a word i am saying???!! Everything that i am saying is 100% true, i am not a looser sat on a pregnancy forum of all things to get my kicks out of it!!!
What is bugging me is the fact that I have been on one other forum and all it results in is me becoming really really frustrated because everybody is calling me a boy!! i am female, 18years of age!!! then people go,... wel why are you trying to prove your age.. and its like because you dont believe me!.
I am scared to go to the doctors, i dont like her, what is she going to think of me when i go again?
I feel embarased because i cried in front of her about the rape a few years back,,.... 
I have had counseling regarding sexual abuse from the nspcc after sexual abuse project but that was years ago.
Before i finished college in June i also saw the college counsellor however she was unable to see me again as the term had finnished.
I am honestly not a looser that every body thinks i am.
I have come on here because i like to listen to everybodys opinions.
xxx


----------



## LeaArr

I hear what you are saying. Is there a way that you can see a different doctor if you aren't comfortable with the doctor you have now? Most of the doctors I know don't pass judgement on people who are in need of help, no matter what help they are in need of.
I believe that you do need help, and you maybe just need a sympathetic ear. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## nikky0907

Oh,I believe you! Trust me,I wouldn't be bothering writing you a response if I didn't believe you!
I stand by what I posted earlier.

If you're uncomfortable with your doctor get another one that you'll be able to talk to and who will be able to provide you with proper protection and instruction on how to use it.
I also suggest that if you have have problems and need someone to talk to,find a therapist.You doctor can give you a recommendation.
Good luck!


----------



## Elli21

Personally i dont know you. But i dont think someone would come on a forum and be so confused and upset if it wasnt genuine.
I know that a forum like this has to think about the safety of its members but sometimes i think that people are too quick to say "your a fake!" 

Pineapple with all due respect, it was a bit strange how over a few days you didnt go and seek medical advice about how to take your pill. Also i think i know more about your personal life than a few on here and ive been here a while speaking to the same people too. Abortion, rape, sexual counselling, 3 men, your pill etc. So that may be why people are reacting with calling you a wind up.

But my opinion is that you need someone to tlk to. And here is that place for me, so i hope it can be that place for you.


----------



## Sarah88

There are always more doctors you can go to, I wouldn't go to my normal doctor if I felt uncomfortable. Find yourself another one and go get help asap.


----------



## leedsforever

Sarah88 said:


> There are always more doctors you can go to, I wouldn't go to my normal doctor if I felt uncomfortable. Find yourself another one and go get help asap.

I agree.... getting pregnant is not the answer!!


----------



## xJG30

I'm sorry but you need to get some help.. go back to the counsellor or what not because tbh, it seems abit funny that your blurting out this personal stuff (ie the 'rape & sexual abuse') because you're not getting the answers you want.


----------



## samsy79

Hi
Ive read all the posts and at first i did think it was a wind up. But then i remembered being 16 and falling pregnant. Lucky for me my partner is now my hubby and were having number 4 .

But i was full of angst and hit self destruct, especially after a year when my OH and i seperated for a brief time. Im not proud of myself but i understand you. I cant say i understand the abortion because the baby im preggars with was a suprise and as i did at 16 i made my bed and ill lie in it.

With no partner and no job it is unbelievably hard work and my OH and i have had to build ourselves up from nothing. i cherish what i have now, But we both work have a stable relationship and a roof over our head.

You dont have to give your body to make someone like you. Go to GP get counselling request a new doctor and get a blood test at the sametime or go to the family planning clinic they will also help. Sort your head out first before you bring a baby into the world as its tough and you want to enjoy it not have it be a chore.

Sorry to be harsh but been a teenage mum got the t shirt

sam


----------



## babezone

i do agree with others i think u need to speak to someone for advice

but i jus dont get one thing...u said u want a baby more then anything etc etc but surely why would u even be on the pill if u wanted a baby....im not saying that u should stop taking it as i truley think u need to maybe speak with someone who can give u more advice before u even start trying for a baby

you dont just want any1 to be the father. thats not fair u have to think about the child too ....i understand what u have been thru must be hard but u need to think of the child u maybe creating before urself.

im sure u want the best life for it...so surely a well and truley happy mummy wud be the most important thing 

goog luck x


----------



## Freya

Pineapple,

I don't think things are as you present them to be, no.... but I imagine there are probably half truths in amongst what you say and I have no doubt that you need someone to talk to and to seek help to deal with whatever is going on for you past, or present. 

I really hope you consider seeing your GP and asking for support and request a referral for counselling (which doesn't end when term ends).


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

right hun im dont know if i should be the one talking cos im 16 and preg but its just my opinon

right i truly feel for you about how bad you feel for aborting the baby. and i cant imagine how it must be cos i have nevr had an abortion so i cant comment on the feelings women go through when they have had one

BUT

i didnt plan this baby but now i love him to bits. but its so hard, people judge me everyday, i have no friedns anymore what so ever (apart from the gurls on here) and basically im finding it really hard but i love my lil baby boy and im going to try

but guilt and regret and proving people wrong is not a good set of reasons for bringing a child into the world. yer im preg at 16 but i didnt plan it. so all im trying to say is wait a lil while get a stable realtionship(ive bin with adians daddy 3 years now), get a job, stop sleeping with men just to get preg becasue if you do get preg that isnt fair on the child because the dad may not want to know or you may have slept with so many guys that you wont know who the dad is and when your lil one turns round one day and asks who their daddy is you wont be able to answere them#

just think about it hun cos right now i think you have alot of issues to deal with before you bring and innocent child into the situation
xx:hug:


----------



## pineapple

I didnt think this was true at first..but reading through it , i believe im at stage five.
its called post abortion stress syndrome.
I came across it whilst typing in to google how i felt...e,g depresed after abortion.
it came up with this link.

https://afterabortion.com/faq.html 

Everything i was reading from stage one - five was making perfect sense.
My behaviour is in there... even about the not sleeping properley, waking up in the middle of the night, having recurrent dreams about babies and falling pregnant , even difficulty getting to sleep,which i never experience. 

Thanks for everybodys advice,..it is useful, but i stil have the real urge to get pregnant again,..surprisingly enough that website describes it too.


----------



## tansey

I'm going to give advice and hope that you are for real:

Sort yourself out before you bring another life into this world. You are 18 and need to start acting a bit more mature - you are an adult now. Get help!

Good luck!


----------



## Uvlollypop

you need to stop sleeping with so many people honey, its not healthy mentally as well as the risks on stds etc. 

pm me if you want to talk


----------



## sam's mum

I'd really recommend more counselling to help you cope with how you're feeling... I'm always on here too if you ever want to talk x


----------



## AppleBlossom

I think it needs to be put quite bluntly hun. You are not in the right position to have a child. After reading one of your posts a few pages back about what your parents said about if you have a baby you'll get fat and your whole life will be ruined. Obviously they are worried about your welfare but sorry, I think that is completely out of order. And I definately think that having the baby 'to show them you can do it' is in no way the attitude of someone who could soon potenially be a mother and not any reason to have a baby. Perhaps the others are right and you do need counselling. As for people calling you a fake, I do actually believe you are genuine and I really hope that that doesn't backfire on me because there are people on here who do really want to give you advice and it would be a shame if you were having us all on. You do really need to speak to some sort of health proffesional though, there is only so much advice us ladies can give you


----------



## pineapple

if i were to have unprotected sex now... after my withdrawal bleed... would i become pregnant?
it was a withdrawal bleed wasnt it,..bearing in mind i was only on the pill for two weeks?
would it be likely that if it was unprotected, that i would quickly become pregnant.xxx


----------



## Munchkin

Are you serious? Really sorry, but have you been reading any of the good advice that the lovely ladies have been giving you?


----------



## AppleBlossom

You're planning on having unprotected sex now? I'm confused


----------



## pineapple

i have been reading the advice from the 'lovely ladies' yes.
I... well.:( i really want to have a child now. its all i think of when i wake up in the morning :( im so jealous of other pregnant women and i keep replaying the abortion over an over in my head thinking, why didnt i have the power to walk out of marie stopes?
x


----------



## BeckyBoo

I think you need to talk to someone. You bringing a child into this world now would not be a good idea, sorry to say.


----------



## pineapple

why not though :(
money wouldnt be an issue.
i got my alevel results today aswell :)
x


----------



## brewanneanan

pineapple said:


> why not though :(
> money wouldnt be an issue.
> i got my alevel results today aswell :)
> x

me too what'd you gt?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Can i just say that i understand how all consuming wanting a baby can be. But i think i'm probably in agreement with everyone else. Getting pregnant just to show people you can do it isn't the answer. I also think you do need to talk to someone about your feelings on the abortion you had as it has clearly had a lasting effect on you :hugs:


----------



## pineapple

wel i got a B, C,D
but i was 7marks of an A which was really annoying!!
:( wot bout u?
x


----------



## brewanneanan

pineapple said:


> wel i got a B, C,D
> but i was 7marks of an A which was really annoying!!
> :( wot bout u?
> x

i got a b in photography but dropped my other 2 subject mid year so got u's but next year im taking loads more arty stuff haha =]


----------



## brewanneanan

anyway bk to the subject, i can see why you would want a baby as i very much want one but if you wait oull realise you can do even more for it, yeah i think being a young mum si better in ways but you have to be finacially secure too i believe =]


----------



## nikky0907

Seriously?
Please,do you even have a boyfriend? A serious one? Cause in the opening post you said you've slept with three men,so I'm guessing you're not in a relationship,what are you gonna do? Find some stranger to have sex with?
I am really getting mad now!
I should better go.


----------



## leedsforever

nikky0907 said:


> Seriously?
> Please,do you even have a boyfriend? A serious one? Cause in the opening post you said you've slept with three men,so I'm guessing you're not in a relationship,what are you gonna do? Find some stranger to have sex with?
> I am really getting mad now!
> I should better go.

I agree Amy!!!

I was watching Rikki Lake today... and it reminds me of this post!! Basically girls wanting a baby and sleeping with anyone to get a baby!!

Sorry if this is not your situation but its no way to start a life!!


----------



## hypnorm

Do you have any way of supporting a baby financially? 
Are you in a replationship or do you just want to get pregnant by any means?
You are on about unprotected sex again... do you not have any self respect, and just think about what diseases you could catch which would wreck any chances of having kids in the future.
You have good A level grades go out and get more education, a life, a job, and a way of supporting your future child, more importantly get more life experience as you dont sound like you have had much.
Get some councilling for what you have been through and ask for help.
Seriously any uprotected sex can lead to pregnancy, whether on the pill or not!!!


----------



## leedsforever

pineapple said:


> why not though :(
> money wouldnt be an issue.
> i got my alevel results today aswell :)
> x

Money is important yes.....

... but so is the babys mother's mental state!! And to be honest I think you need some help!! 

You got Alevel results today... gosh when I got mine I went out, got drunk with my friends and had heart to hearts cos we were planning on leaving to go to uni!! I couldnt IMAGINE a baby at that point!!


----------



## Sarah88

How your behaving is just stupid and immature. I'm sorry to be so blunt, but you are in no way mentally able to support a child right now. If you really need something to love that badly then buy a dog! At least then if you can't look after it, it can be rehomed quite easily.


----------



## AppleBlossom

leedsforever said:


> I was watching Rikki Lake today... and it reminds me of this post!! Basically girls wanting a baby and sleeping with anyone to get a baby!!
> 
> Sorry if this is not your situation but its no way to start a life!!

I watched this too. I felt so sad and so angry at those kids at the same time. 13 and wanting a baby saying she had savings she could use. Sorry but it's going to take more than your savings, it's a LIFETIME commitment not one for up until your money runs out


----------



## embo216

Hi Pineapple,

Been reading your posts, My mum had a abortion near enough forced upon her when she was younger and said it was the hardest thing she'd ever done, and thinks about it every day. I can totally understand how its eating you up inside hun, and I know some comments on here might not seem very helpful at the moment and some even a tad rude! But you really need to understand where these ladies are coming from, some have been ttc for years. 

https://www.sofeminine.co.uk/forum/show1_f61_1/having-a-baby-parenting/abortion.html

have a look at this forum, might be of help to you. I can imagine that you think about your baby everyday, but and this is going to sound harsh and believe me the last thing I want to do it upset you, but having another baby won't replace the one before. 

I know your feeling theres a huge hole there now but maybe just have a think about things before you rush into things, you want to make sure your in the right place mentally. 

Just give me a private message if you like hun, 

x


----------



## hypnorm

Sarah88 said:


> How your If you really need something to love that badly then buy a dog! At least then if you can't look after it, it can be rehomed quite easily.

Sorry but that is awful advice!! a dog is not something that you can just throw away if it doesnt suit you, and they are not always rehomed very easily. A dog is easily as much responsibility as a baby. They are BOTH for LIFE!

Sorry but this is also something i feel very strongly about, having seen alot of abandoned dogs and having to Euthanase them cos the owners didnt want them any more.


----------



## sam's mum

embo216 said:


> Hi Pineapple,
> 
> Been reading your posts, My mum had a abortion near enough forced upon her when she was younger and said it was the hardest thing she'd ever done, and thinks about it every day. I can totally understand how its eating you up inside hun, and I know some comments on here might not seem very helpful at the moment and some even a tad rude! But you really need to understand where these ladies are coming from, some have been ttc for years.
> 
> https://www.sofeminine.co.uk/forum/show1_f61_1/having-a-baby-parenting/abortion.html
> 
> have a look at this forum, might be of help to you. I can imagine that you think about your baby everyday, but and this is going to sound harsh and believe me the last thing I want to do it upset you, but having another baby won't replace the one before.
> 
> I know your feeling theres a huge hole there now but maybe just have a think about things before you rush into things, you want to make sure your in the right place mentally.
> 
> Just give me a private message if you like hun,
> 
> x

Totally agree. It really is important to take some time to deal with everything you have been through and look after yourself before you even think about having a baby - you need to be mentally ready to give your child the best possible life, and right now it doesn't sound as if you are at all. Would you think about counselling and then seeing how you feel maybe a year from now? :hugs: x


----------



## Sarah88

hypnorm said:


> Sarah88 said:
> 
> 
> How your If you really need something to love that badly then buy a dog! At least then if you can't look after it, it can be rehomed quite easily.
> 
> Sorry but that is awful advice!! a dog is not something that you can just throw away if it doesnt suit you, and they are not always rehomed very easily. A dog is easily as much responsibility as a baby. They are BOTH for LIFE!
> 
> Sorry but this is also something i feel very strongly about, having seen alot of abandoned dogs and having to Euthanase them cos the owners didnt want them any more.Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't mean to offend and it wasn't actually meant to be taken as advice, more of a statement. Bringing a child into this world isn't the way to solve any problems or insecurities, but then again neither does owning a dog. 

I know animals are for life, I am a massive animal lover myself and find it hard seeing animal just given to the pound because theyr owners decide they are bored or can't handle them.


----------



## pineapple

Heya people. 
Thankyou for all of your advice.
I did go ahead with the unprotected sex but it probably wont be positive because it was 2 days after having my withdrawal bleed. I am off the pill for now because i kept forgeting to take it.
Things have also started to go right in my life regarding boyfriends but im very sceptical as to whether relationships last.
anyways, thanks again,.xxxx


----------



## Sarah88

Why in gods name would u risk willingly bringing a child into this world when you can't even get your own life sorted?


----------



## AppleBlossom

pineapple said:


> Heya people.
> Thankyou for all of your advice.
> I did go ahead with the unprotected sex but it probably wont be positive because it was 2 days after having my withdrawal bleed. I am off the pill for now because i kept forgeting to take it.
> Things have also started to go right in my life regarding boyfriends but im very sceptical as to whether relationships last.
> anyways, thanks again,.xxxx

I'm sorry but what on earth?? You had unprotected sex anyway?! And it probably won't be positive? Please please please stop taking so many risks! You can't go around thinking that this won't ever happen to you because if you carry on the way you are it will and then you'll be back on here, back to square one.


----------



## pineapple

oops... do you think it will b e positive?
i highly doubt it... :s
thought u were only fertile at certain times in a month?
thats why i didnt think i wud b cos i had a withdrawal bleed from bein on the pill for :( two weeks. 
xxx


----------



## tazminprinces

ive stayed away from this thread for such a long time cause it was really getting to me.. 
'pineapple' u are really coming across as an imature little girl that just wants to be part of a big girls world. u are 18, i fell pregnant at 18 and had my son at 19, i was in a stable relationship and mentally stable and ready to have the baby. i really dont think u have any of those things. 
u dont understand your own body, or contraceptive, so how the heck would u cope with having a newborn baby ? 

yes u went through an awfull time with the 'abortion' and your family, but u are no where near ready or responsible for a child that will depend on you for the rest of its life..


----------



## hypnorm

I think we might as well all bang our heads against a brick wall, we'd get a better reponse.

Seriously girl you need to go away and do ALOT of growing up. 
Read books and learn about your body and learn about what the pill does.
You can get pregnant at any time all it takes is one little mistake even if you are on the pill. For gods sake use a condom!

I think this topic should be locked as it is just going round in circles now, and the girl is taking no heed.


----------



## ashleigh2188

Im sorry but I have to say this, this thread has really got on my nerves some of us on here have been trying our hardest to think carefully about our lives and finances and emotional welbeing before considering bringing a child into the world.

It really bugs me that people are just willing to take risks obviously have no self respect and get pregnant.Especially when there is obviously little chance of a child growing up in a stable environment with 2 loving parents. As you said yourself you are 'skeptical that relationships last' well untill your in one that will WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU TAKE THE RISK OF GETTING PREGNANT 

I think you have a lot of growing up to do and you need to be dealing with the issues that you have, and for god sake use a condom!!!
Sorry if this seems harsh its just really got to me.


----------



## LeaArr

hypnorm said:


> I think we might as well all bang our heads against a brick wall, we'd get a better reponse.
> 
> Seriously girl you need to go away and do ALOT of growing up.
> Read books and learn about your body and learn about what the pill does.
> You can get pregnant at any time all it takes is one little mistake even if you are on the pill. For gods sake use a condom!
> 
> I think this topic should be locked as it is just going round in circles now, and the girl is taking no heed.


Yes, please close this thread. She is asking for advise, not taking it, and acting like a little girl with a bonbon in front of her. This is giving me a headache!


----------



## moomin_troll

why are people so bloody stupid! The pill doesnt no take away pms and ur old enough to no this and u should really look into what ur taking before hand if ur not sure. i had one mate who thought the pill stopped std's and i actualy did slap her!

what is it with people jst sleeping around like it doesnt matter and not using anything hello AIDS!

And im getting sick n tired of little girls coming on this site saying oh well i might be pregnant not sure well heres a tip its called using ur brain and taking a TEST!!!!!!

its peole like this giving teenagers a bad name!


----------



## 1st_baby

I havent said anything in this thread now ! I cannot belive you think of getting pregnant like its a F$%^& ING joke ..do you realize how many women outthere try soo long to get pregnant and cant ..how they wake up each day with so much hope to be a mother how they long and dream to hold a precious baby in there arms ...

AND here you are acting like its a big joke , like your going out to buy a God dam puppy , U need to realize its a baby , a human being you made and carried for 9 months ..a baby that will look at you as there world and a baby You will have for life 

I am 24 and just had my boy and you know what i was never meant to get pregnant and i did and i love this baby with all my heart and soul ..but never did i imagin how much it took out of me to care for him..

PLEASE for the love of good stop commin on here for support and advice that you are not even taking ..stop playing games with your life you only have one ENJOY what you have now ..

Sorry for being so rude but I am one of those women that tried for soo long !

IM done now


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've not said anything on here as I'm new so don't know too much about trying to conceive, and I don't want to argue with anyone. But, its girls like you who are giving the rest of us teenagers a bad reputation! Yes I'm 18 and trying for a baby with my boyfriend of 2yrs, who has a good paid job and we can afford a baby! I'm not going round sleeping with every Tom Dick and Harry with no bloody protection!

I'm ashamed for you


----------



## pineapple

jayleighann!
You are the same age as me and trying for a baby?! You sound as insane as i do.
You claim to be in a stable relationship but what about your qualifications and going to uni?
How can you possibly be on the property lader unless your sponging off your parents or boyfriend?You will end up living a shriveled up life in a council flat!
x


----------



## JayleighAnn

pineapple said:


> jayleighann!
> You are the same age as me and trying for a baby?! You sound as insane as i do.
> You claim to be in a stable relationship but what about your qualifications and going to uni?
> How can you possibly be on the property lader unless your sponging off your parents or boyfriend?You will end up living a shriveled up life in a council flat!
> x

Pardon? Don't turn this around on me, I'm not having lots of unprotected sex with different men.

What about my qualifications and going to Uni? I still plan to do both. And yes I live in a Council Flat, PAYING RENT for it with my part-time job and my partner!


----------



## pineapple

Mite i just add the "1st baby" has said that she has tried for so long, yet on her above paragraph has written that she was not meant to become pregnant.
Therefore i come to the conclusion that how can you say you have tried for so long, given the fact that your pregnancy was a mistake, because it was unplanned.
x


----------



## pineapple

Jayleighann..you are just as naiive as me.
It will be practically imposible trying to get back into further education after having a child plus you are as young as me and i highly doubt a marriage proposal will be granted before the baby is born!
x


----------



## 1st_baby

" You sound as insane as i do. "

Why is you can admit that part but cant seem to get it through your head that a baby isnt as easy has it sounds lol sorry but had to say it 

Dont judge jayleighann! she is at least saying she is ready and does understand the concequences of her actions ..she has a stable boyfreind and a stable life ..one thing everybody is wrong abotu is your NEVER finacially ready for a baby lol 

we are trying to help you and all the advice were giving you goes in one ear and out the other lol


----------



## chefamy1122

okay ladies I think we have entertained this little girl long enough.


----------



## pineapple

i also suggest you change that part time job of yours to a full time one, in order to pay for your 'LIFETIME' commitment.x


----------



## 1st_baby

pineapple said:


> Mite i just add the "1st baby" has said that she has tried for so long, yet on her above paragraph has written that she was not meant to become pregnant.
> Therefore i come to the conclusion that how can you say you have tried for so long, given the fact that your pregnancy was a mistake, because it was unplanned.
> x

I tried for 4 years before knowing i was able too dear lady lol i gave up after the doc told me it was not going to able too and well god gave me that one chance


----------



## JayleighAnn

Thanks 1st_baby and you're right we're not 100% financially ready but we'll do our best.


----------



## 1st_baby

pineapple said:


> i also suggest you change that part time job of yours to a full time one, in order to pay for your 'LIFETIME' commitment.x

Why in gods name are you giving other people advice that you cant even take yourself ..stop trying to show us your maturity level as your only making things worst ..

Re-read what you wrote lil lady "that LIFETIME commitment" is a human baby can you register that into your lil head and stop acting like a child ..


----------



## pineapple

jayleighann.. HOW CAN YOU POSSIBLY BE READY FOR A CHILD!!
FOR goodness sake!!
You are my age!


----------



## 1st_baby

JayleighAnn said:


> Thanks 1st_baby and you're right we're not 100% financially ready but we'll do our best.

dam right lol i myself thought my savings and our high paing jobs would be enough lol hell no this lil man is sucking me dry on funds lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

1st_baby said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> Thanks 1st_baby and you're right we're not 100% financially ready but we'll do our best.
> 
> dam right lol i myself thought my savings and our high paing jobs would be enough lol hell no this lil man is sucking me dry on funds lolClick to expand...

lol but I'm sure its worth it!


----------



## pineapple

i am totally aware i am selfish..but at the end of the day. i am finacially stable. will have a brilliant job and guys will always come and go.. it doesnt matter as long as theres unconditional love.x


----------



## 1st_baby

PINEAPPLE answer this question honestly this is quite long

Emotional 

Are you emotionally ready to handle a childs demanding needs? Pregnancy is both emotional and stressful, so you will want to face it with a clear mind and realistic expectations.

Financial

A most important aspect of bearing and raising a child is money. Lets face it. These little ones dont come cheap. Can you afford it? A wise woman once said, If you waited until your finances were in perfect shape, you may never have children. Well, you dont need to be in perfect shape, but these suggestions may help.

Sit down with your spouse and list some typical maternity/postpartum expenses. Does your income and savings cover these costs?

Doctor Appointments: For the first two trimesters, you will see the doctor every four weeks. In the third trimester, these visits will increase to every two weeks, and in the final stretch, every week. What are your medical insurance co-payments? 

Hospital Expenses: Typical expenses may include labor & delivery fees, OB/GYN fees, nursery fees, circumcision fees (if you have a boy), pediatrician fees, and surgical and anesthesia fees for a Cesarean. The typical cesarean rate in the country right now is 25%  30% of all live births. Remember that medical insurance covers much of this. Find out how much before you take the plunge. 


Maternity Clothes: Do you know any pregnant women that could loan you some maternity clothes? 

Baby Gear & Clothes: Take stock of everything you will need to care for that precious bundle of joy. Check out the SmartMomma Store to see all that you would need. Remember that you will get some gear (mostly clothes and bedding) from your baby shower too. 

Child Care: Are you planning on going back to work after you have your baby? If so, call around to a couple of home daycares, commercial daycares, and nanny agencies. Get an idea of the cost of childcare in your area. 
Physical 


answer those carefully and see if your ready , im ready to bet my life your not in any way shape or form ready for a baby


----------



## 1st_baby

pineapple said:


> i am totally aware i am selfish..but at the end of the day. i am finacially stable. will have a brilliant job and guys will always come and go.. it doesnt matter as long as theres unconditional love.x

OMFG !!! you do realize your taling abotu a baby not f$%$^&ING DOG lol

That baby will one day ask you "who is my dad " what will you tell him 

" I'm sorry hun mom was selfish then and didnt care what you'd think i onyl wnated to have a baby thats all !!

you sicken me ](*,)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

pineapple said:


> jayleighann.. HOW CAN YOU POSSIBLY BE READY FOR A CHILD!!
> FOR goodness sake!!
> You are my age!


Some people mature mentally a lot faster than others do pineapple. And i'm sorry but you act like a spoilt little girl!


----------



## nightkd

Can you cope with a baby on your own? Because being financially stable is one thing, being mentally stable is completely another..

I think that to risk getting pregnant by God knows how many men, is selfish to your child. I mean, what will you say when they're old enough to start enquiring about their father?

"Well, it may have been Number 1...or maybe number 2...or maybe 3..."


----------



## JayleighAnn

nightkd said:


> Can you cope with a baby on your own? Because being financially stable is one thing, being mentally stable is completely another..
> 
> I think that to risk getting pregnant by God knows how many men, is selfish to your child. I mean, what will you say when they're old enough to start enquiring about their father?
> 
> "Well, it may have been Number 1...or maybe number 2...or maybe 3..."

I have a friend who's daughter is 1yr old, she was (by her own admission) stupid and tarted it around with 3 men, got pregnant and realised how stupid she had been, and now she doesn't know who the dad is, and dreads the day her daughter asks her who her daddy is. It kills her to know her own stupidity will affect her daughter later on when she's big enough to realise there is no daddy there.


----------



## 1st_baby

Your so right there jayleighann btu at least your friend understands what she did !

this girl dosent seem too lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

1st_baby said:


> Your so right there jayleighann btu at least your friend understands what she did !
> 
> this girl dosent seem too lol

It's up to her, if she wants to act stupidly and then have a go at people who are trying to help, then let her be, its wasting your time and effort.

It's not nice to think that if she does conceive, the child will only be there to love her, when there is so many people who are trying desperately for a baby, spending money of IVF, possibly not ever having children!


----------



## nightkd

pineapple said:


> Jayleighann..you are just as naiive as me.
> It will be practically imposible trying to get back into further education after having a child plus you are as young as me and i highly doubt a marriage proposal will be granted before the baby is born!
> x

WHAT THE F***?!

You are a selfish silly little girl. You need to grow up and realise that not everybody your age is as naive and selfish as you.

How dare you come on for advice and start telling other people how to live their lives?

GO AWAY.

Unis offer creches for young mums so they CAN get back into education, who needs marriage, just because I am not married does not mean I'm in a 'one night stand' type relationship. My partner would never leave me if I were pregnant.

I'm in a stable relationship at 18 too, just because you've got such issues that you feel you must sleep with everyone that shows an interest in you, doesn't mean everyone else does too. What does that scream little girl? What does that say about you?

I can't believe how ignorant you're being. Yes, some 18 year olds decide that they are in the position to have a baby, that's because we have stable relationships, stable jobs, and we are mentally ready. You risking getting pregnant says to me "I want a baby to make me feel special".

You're sleeping with anyone that comes near you and you want a baby...for what? So someone WILL love you unconditionally? So you can feel good about yourself because someone is reliant on YOU, instead of you relying on other men to make you feel good? And wanted?

Yes, I'm being very harsh, but as I say how dare someone as spoilt sounding as you start calling other people names and telling them that because they're your age they don't deserve a baby. 

I suggest seeing a councillor.


----------



## Lyrah

nightkd said:


> pineapple said:
> 
> 
> Jayleighann..you are just as naiive as me.
> It will be practically imposible trying to get back into further education after having a child plus you are as young as me and i highly doubt a marriage proposal will be granted before the baby is born!
> x
> 
> WHAT THE F***?!
> 
> You are a selfish silly little girl. You need to grow up and realise that not everybody your age is as naive and selfish as you.
> 
> How dare you come on for advice and start telling other people how to live their lives?
> 
> GO AWAY.
> 
> Unis offer creches for young mums so they CAN get back into education, who needs marriage, just because I am not married does not mean I'm in a 'one night stand' type relationship. My partner would never leave me if I were pregnant.
> 
> I'm in a stable relationship at 18 too, just because you've got such issues that you feel you must sleep with everyone that shows an interest in you, doesn't mean everyone else does too. What does that scream little girl? What does that say about you?
> 
> I can't believe how ignorant you're being. Yes, some 18 year olds decide that they are in the position to have a baby, that's because we have stable relationships, stable jobs, and we are mentally ready. You risking getting pregnant says to me "I want a baby to make me feel special".
> 
> You're sleeping with anyone that comes near you and you want a baby...for what? So someone WILL love you unconditionally? So you can feel good about yourself because someone is reliant on YOU, instead of you relying on other men to make you feel good? And wanted?
> 
> Yes, I'm being very harsh, but as I say how dare someone as spoilt sounding as you start calling other people names and telling them that because they're your age they don't deserve a baby.
> 
> I suggest seeing a councillor.Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## Lyrah

Urgh.. some people make me so mad!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lyrah said:


> Urgh.. some people make me so mad!

Leave her to it babe x


----------



## 1st_baby

well said :thumbup:


----------



## sam's mum

pineapple said:


> jayleighann.. HOW CAN YOU POSSIBLY BE READY FOR A CHILD!!
> FOR goodness sake!!
> You are my age!

If this is the way you feel, maybe you should take your own advice. You are saying this to somebody else but still trying to get pregnant yourself - or not making any effort to prevent it. 

But it's not all about age. I'm not even sure how you can compare yourself to JayleighAnn when you are in completely different positions both emotionally and with regards to your relationships. Young people can make fantastic parents, but - as is the case at any age - they need to be prepared both financially and emotionally. To be honest I don't think the advice people are giving you has much to do with the fact that you are 18, but because you are clearly not prepared in any way to bring a child into the world. 

Please think about getting some more counselling and sorting your own life out before you find yourself not only responsible for your life but for someone else's x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Well done nightkd....said what we were all thinking!


----------



## Wobbles

nightkd said:


> GO AWAY.

Im locking this thread until I've had chance to read it.

In the mean time please DO NOT tell our members to 'go away' its not your right or place to do so.


----------

